# IBM Supercomputer to be Jeopardy contestant



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101214/ap_on_hi_te/us_tv_man_vs_machine

It will play against Ken Jennings (75 game winning streak) and Brad Rutter (who has won a total of $3.2 million on Jeopardy).


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

If it's like the IBM I've had to work along for 5 years now (IBM Global Services), the computer will end up at -$500 and not even participate in Final Jeopardy.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> If it's like the IBM I've had to work along for 5 years now (IBM Global Services), the computer will end up at -$500 and not even participate in Final Jeopardy.


!rolling

*I*t's *B*etter *M*anually

*I*ncredibly *B*ad *M*achines

*I*'ve *B*een *M*anipulated


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

"'Jeopardy!' to pit humans against IBM machine"

Jeopardy to pit humans against and international business machine machine?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

matt1124 said:


> "'Jeopardy!' to pit humans against IBM machine"
> 
> Jeopardy to pit humans against and international business machine machine?


Jeopardy to pit humans against an International Business Machine [strike]machine[/strike]
computer, contraption, overgrown calculator, device, box o' bits & bytes. :kickbutt:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Reminder, this starts tonight, a three day tournament before the Teen Tournament starts.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder. I actually heard about this on the radio but it's nice to have it out there. I'm going to post it in the TV Show Talk forum as well.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I read the answers are pretty funny when wrong...which isn't often.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh good, I'll make sure to set my digital DVR recorder.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

First checkers, then chess, now Jeopardy. What's next for IBM...? 

Actually, I think the machine will win, "Jeopardy" and "Wheel" will go off the air, and finally, we can all sit down to a leisurely evening meal around the dinner table. :sure:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Under Arrogance and Silliness for a Million, Alex

87 tournaments a season, elimination of common-sense rules like the 5 game limit, doubling of values and doubling them again, move from TV studio to stadium sized arena.








What are reasons I stopped watching this show years ago.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Under Arrogance and Silliness for a Million, Alex
> 
> 87 tournaments a season, elimination of common-sense rules like the 5 game limit, doubling of values and doubling them again, move from TV studio to stadium sized arena.
> 
> What are reasons I stopped watching this show years ago.


Even with that, Jeopardy is still one of the most intelligent game shows there is. I think the last time I watched a full episode of Wheel of Fortune, they still had those rotating living room prize sets.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I watched the first round just now. Amazing!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Watched the first episode with my wife, it was AWESOME!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

You can't beat its reaction time.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bobnielsen said:


> You can't beat its reaction time.


That seems to be the real difference maker...


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Can't wait for the second show tonight. It isn't exactly running away with things, but Watson is pretty amazing.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

From what I've read, Rutter and Jennings were known for fast reaction times, so they didn't see it as a concern. Apparently, part of it had to be reshot. When Ken got the Olympic athlete question wrong, responding that he was missing a hand, Watson responded with just "What is a leg." Trebek took this as a correct answer. Normally they would accept it, in context of Jenning's answer. But since Watson can't actually react to what another contestant said, that doesn't apply. So Trebek had to do it again, saying it was incorrect.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I found the first episode cool. I couldn't help to think about the movie Collosus: The Forbin Project.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I am impressed with Watson's "digitized" voice -- pretty close to human, I'd say.

Jeopardy is a great show for recording. It seems like there are eight or nine minutes of commercials per program, almost all of which are repeated every night.

Now if they can get the computer to perform well in Wipeout, IBM will really have something!


----------

